# Puppy absolutely HATES her pen



## pippi2j (Dec 29, 2014)

She is definitely still adjusting. We brought our pup home at 8 weeks, and she's 16 weeks today - it's only been the past few weeks that she's finally learned to accept it. She doesn't like it, but she knows she doesn't have a choice so she accepts it - and she has to be bribed with a treat; unless it's a time out - then she's just put in and doesn't get a choice. 
Just be patient and every time you put her in, just tell her what a good girl she is, and give her some fun toys to keep her busy and she'll eventually just fall asleep. I also found that feeding in the crate is helpful which a lot of people have recommended.


----------



## Tototoro (Feb 12, 2015)

pippi2j said:


> She is definitely still adjusting. We brought our pup home at 8 weeks, and she's 16 weeks today - it's only been the past few weeks that she's finally learned to accept it. She doesn't like it, but she knows she doesn't have a choice so she accepts it - and she has to be bribed with a treat; unless it's a time out - then she's just put in and doesn't get a choice.
> Just be patient and every time you put her in, just tell her what a good girl she is, and give her some fun toys to keep her busy and she'll eventually just fall asleep. I also found that feeding in the crate is helpful which a lot of people have recommended.


We already feed her in the pen and her water dish is in there at all times. She has gotten to the point where we say 'on your bed' whilst holding a treat and she just plops herself on the ground. It takes alooooot of coaxing even with a treat....is this normal? Should I give her better treats to get her in?


----------



## pippi2j (Dec 29, 2014)

To me, it seems completely normal. Trying to get Aayla in her crate was like Olympic event-Can I get the door closed before she gets her head out.. especially at night; It was THE WORST! It would take us 10 minutes to get her in at night for bed. Then, all of a sudden one day, she went in and sat down.. Just like a switch. Then I cheered, "VICTORY!" lol 
It will happen, just keep doing what you're doing, and she'll eventually get used it. Just throw a lot of good puppy praises with some treats and she'll settle. 
I will say though... I haven't found the magic switch for her settling in the crate when I'm in the same room, that still brings on a bark fest. She just wants to be out and near us if she sees us. If she's in for a time out, I walk outside and sit for a few minutes, then go back in to let her out.


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

On one hand we don't want to let a barking, demanding puppy out - on the other we don't want to let the puppy panic in the crate, especially if this is going on for a long time.

Spend time sitting in the pen

stuffed and frozen kongs and taste delicious things in the kong

Sit next to the pen (arm in there etc) for periods of time while you do TV/reading/computering

Teach her to go in on her own (can - and should - give a treat after she goes in, but not to make her get in). Never use a treat to make her go in (bribe vs reward).

Youtube search for "train puppy to go in crate" and watch some of the results:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_Gb-TF9c9U


----------



## Tototoro (Feb 12, 2015)

SwimDog said:


> On one hand we don't want to let a barking, demanding puppy out - on the other we don't want to let the puppy panic in the crate, especially if this is going on for a long time.
> 
> Spend time sitting in the pen
> 
> ...


I will definitely do that. I will work on making her go into the pen. I leave treats in there for her throughout the day when she's not looking so she'll go in and spend time there. I'll sit in there to play with her so she doesn't view it as a place she only goes to 'be punished' even though I have never forcefully carried her in or anything like that. It'll be a work in progress!


----------



## Tototoro (Feb 12, 2015)

SUCCESS!!!!!!!!!!!! I switched her out from her free roaming larger pen to a crate and she slept the whole night with no accidents!! 10-5.30. Me and especially my fiance are so happy to get a full nights rest without her barking. Already house trained and first full nights sleep at 9 weeks. We are incredibly impressed with Ilam.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Congratulations! You have a very trainable puppy. It's so great when they give us that whole night sleep ?!
Please don't take this the wrong way, but I wouldn't say "already house trained" just yet at 9 weeks. It will all continue to depend on your careful management and keeping of a schedule for at least another several weeks. I'm not trying to be a party pooper, it's just that we've seen so many posts here by owners who are suddenly super shocked and confused when a young puppy has several accidents after they thought the puppy was house trained. And it usually comes down to yes, maybe your pup "gets it" but s/he is still a baby with an immature bladder and needs your help in keeping up the routine and solidifying that house training. Being prepared for that will save you a lot of frustration and allow you to enjoy the puppy stage much more!


----------

